# Next up Napanee



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Napanee*

ME...ME...ME...im going, and im sure some of the other" full figured men" that i shoot with will be there too :teeth::teeth:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Andy must be something in the water up that way :lol3: I'll be there


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

where the heck are we going again no postal code and map in oaa book does not give name of exit off 401.. next year oaa should get clubs to submit maps even if they are hand drawn .. they would be of use and postal codes should be a must... no address on seaway site either ???? if you where some one wanting to go and had never been there before.. well you would still never be there again.. lol lol ...


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

753 Beechwood Road 
Directions
From Hwy. 401 Westbound, head north on hwy 41 (exit 579). Turn left on to Drive-in Rd, until it ends at Beechwood Rd. Turn right onto Beechwood Rd. and keep your eyes open for 753.

From Hwy 401 Eastbound, head north on Deseronto Rd (exit 570). Turn right on to Beechwood Rd. and keep your eyes open for 753


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thank you......


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Great shoot,great bunch of people.Count me in.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Me too ,maybe I can shoot a bit better than I did at Grenville.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> Me too ,maybe I can shoot a bit better than I did at Grenville.


Ya, i hear that one
The first 17 target the boys were worried, but after that i was the worried one

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted,

How did you ever get around before you got a GPS that you enter a Postal Code?

Doupe


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

no there where maps and people actually posted addresses .. seems people think you can beam yourself there.. lol lol addresses are a good thing..helps get people there..


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

danny i hear ya i saw your score and thought dam i suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I'll be there yeehaw!

Bri and Andy - You do know that the winner between you two at napanee gets double bragging rights over the other since you're still tied from the Grenville shoot

No pressure guys

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I take you boys had a bad day also.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

There were a few less than stellar moments (myself included) Dan


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

3--d and i both sucked hind *&* 
LOL
We Tied for last of the group


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

ill be there


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

DODGE-3D said:


> I take you boys had a bad day also.


You should stop trying to compete with the young crowd, are you guys not eligible for the "MASTERS" division ? :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

3DMARK said:


> You should stop trying to compete with the young crowd, are you guys not eligible for the "MASTERS" division ? :darkbeer::darkbeer:


You ever goin to come back out OLD BOY.


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

If that Andy fellow would phone me it could be sooner than you think. :sad:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

What do you need I have a basement full of equipment.???


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

A bow for starters ...............LOL


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

You need a good HOYT.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

he wants a bowtech from what i hear
an oldee but goodee

LOL
Tinker


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

hotwheels said:


> he wants a bowtech from what i hear
> an oldee but goodee
> 
> LOL
> Tinker


Ssssssh,

Tinker

Have Andy call me. 613-925-1127.


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

DODGE-3D said:


> You need a good HOYT.


Your probably right, or one of those new PSEs perhaps ? :secret:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes they do work pretty good.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

3DMARK said:


> Your probably right, or one of those new PSEs perhaps ? :secret:


HOYT...thats a bad word....he wants a real bow, Sorta like the one tinker wants to shoot but cant say it out loud....:teeth:
I will call Mark...I PMd you...like i said the garage is killing me
I should have done it start to finish myself ...They thought "lets just put in more concrete to level it" nothing like a 3 foot pad!!!!!!!...thats cheap for a 30x40 garage.
Sorry just venting....:teeth: im smiling on the inside


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

30x40 ???? How you goin to get a 20 yd shooting lane in there ?



3--d said:


> HOYT...thats a bad word....he wants a real bow, Sorta like the one tinker wants to shoot but cant say it out loud....:teeth:
> I will call Mark...I PMd you...like i said the garage is killing me
> I should have done it start to finish myself ...They thought "lets just put in more concrete to level it" nothing like a 3 foot pad!!!!!!!...thats cheap for a 30x40 garage.
> Sorry just venting....:teeth: im smiling on the inside
> ...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Andy off topic I want to pour a pad for a garage as well .. what problem did you run into and roughly what is the cost of the 30x40 and is it a floating pad on gravel.. pm me if you want it to be a private conversation...


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Andy off topic I want to pour a pad for a garage as well .. what problem did you run into and roughly what is the cost of the 30x40 and is it a floating pad on gravel.. pm me if you want it to be a private conversation...


The biggest thing with a floating slab is the prep work, if the base and forms are not done properly it can cost you alot in cement. I've done a few now and witnessed a few, the trick is to get the thickness equal 4 inches usually across the whole area with exception to your edges/side obviously which need to be sloped from about the 3ft mark to the edge. Pouring the cement is the easy part, the prep work is where the time should be taken. Cement is roughly $170 a yd, There is cement calculators on line where you enter the slab dimensions and it will give you the # of yards or metres required.

Prep work a couple days, pouring a couple hours.


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like it will be a wet one! Time to spray feathers and dig out rain gear. We will be there rain or shine.


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

as long as its not pouring buckets ill still be there

Dave


----------

